# Ich werbe dich.



## sudah (30. August 2017)

Hallo, ich suche jemanden der in wow neu ist oder erneut anfängt zu spielen. Ich würde euch dann werben. Habe ca. 6 jahre wow erfahrung.  Am liebsten auf dem server blackmoore und die fraktion wäre dann horde. Könnt mich ja gerne einfach mal adden, genaueres könnten wir dann im chat klären  roxxzors187 #2966


----------

